# Fake Magic Fans



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

don't you hate them? the gravy ones who had been on board when shaq was here he leaves they jump off. They jump back on when tmac and hill come in... i hate it... those dont deserve to wear magic jerseys. if your not gonna be with the team till the beggining then i don't think any of them deserve to wear a magic logo on any article of clothing.
i haTE THOSE FAKE FANS.... THEY CHEER FOR THE NAMES ON THE JERSEYS NOT THE JERSEYS. all the ones who never showed up to the arena when we where trying to make the playoffs in the 99 season with atkins DA and the heart and hustle crew...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, relax, I was not a true magic fan either. I left the team once Penny left, so are you going to hate on me as well?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

There's heaps of fans that were attracted to the Magic over here in Oz when basketball became popular in the early to mid 90's. At that time the Magic had Shaq. A lot of them then went over to the Bulls when Mike returned and so on and so forth. A lot are probably Laker fans nowadays.

These people are not fakes, more just fans of the league and follow their fave players around. They haven't got a home town team so there is no emotional tie in

If you want to blame anything, blame the lack of player-team loyalty for casual fans. You can't really get attached to a player because he up and leaves every three years. It's the nature of the beast


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The guy is so true. I agree.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> There's heaps of fans that were attracted to the Magic over here in Oz when basketball became popular in the early to mid 90's. At that time the Magic had Shaq. A lot of them then went over to the Bulls when Mike returned and so on and so forth. A lot are probably Laker fans nowadays.
> 
> These people are not fakes, more just fans of the league and follow their fave players around. They haven't got a home town team so there is no emotional tie in
> ...


Very good point shaq. There are many, i mean many bandwagon fans. They go with whats the best at that time. The bulls lost a lot of fans. Some are very hostile. Some went with the lakers. Some went with washington and MJ. Thats just the way it is. Some of us stay with the teams through good times and bad. Thats the way i am. Baseball, football basketball whether college or pros, once i got to be a fan of the team, it was all over. I dont jump around.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree with you as well Mod, but usually for the fans who stay put are home town fans if you know what I mean?

Like myself, I like Magic because of Penny and I am from Canada. yeah, I like the Raptors because I am from Canada.. But you know...


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> I agree with you as well Mod, but usually for the fans who stay put are home town fans if you know what I mean?
> 
> Like myself, I like Magic because of Penny and I am from Canada. yeah, I like the Raptors because I am from Canada.. But you know...


Hell, I am from Australia and have no hometwon/state allegiance to anyone. I just like quality players and teams. That being said, I have followed Golden State for over ten years.

yes I am an idiot


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> Hell, I am from Australia and have no hometwon/state allegiance to anyone. I just like quality players and teams. That being said, I have followed Golden State for over ten years.
> ...


Hey, I know this maybe a wrong forum, but do u think Larry Hughes(sp?) as a PG was a failure? If he is a natural SG then what about Richardson?

I think you guys need to ship away Hughes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> I agree with you as well Mod, but usually for the fans who stay put are home town fans if you know what I mean?
> 
> Like myself, I like Magic because of Penny and I am from Canada. yeah, I like the Raptors because I am from Canada.. But you know...


No i disagree penny. I followed my team no matter where i lived. I have never lived in chicago.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> 
> 
> Hey, I know this maybe a wrong forum, but do u think Larry Hughes(sp?) as a PG was a failure? If he is a natural SG then what about Richardson?
> ...


Yeah definitely a failure. At times he seemed almost too careful not to turn it over and give people ammunition to fire at him. This caused us to run a sloppy offence with a PG who feared making passes. When you've got someone without those instincts carrying the ball, it makes everyone else have to work their backsides off to get that little bit more room to operate.

Arenas showed some potential and will probably be handed the reigns at the point next season, enabling us to trade Hughes and possibly Fortson for something decent in return


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

man i donno who told me some nevada dude said there wouldnt be as many strick mods here... every damn thing i post gets edited.. and i bet this one willl 2...
yes i am going 2 hate on u... i like Penny 2 but i dont go out liking the freaking suns. 
Uhg i hate these people...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> man i donno who told me some nevada dude said there wouldnt be as many strick mods here... every damn thing i post gets edited.. and i bet this one willl 2...
> yes i am going 2 hate on u... i like Penny 2 but i dont go out liking the freaking suns.
> Uhg i hate these people...


lol man, I will mail you some arm bands over here okay?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> 
> 
> No i disagree penny. I followed my team no matter where i lived. I have never lived in chicago.


But do your town have a team tho? U know what I mean?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> man i donno who told me some nevada dude said there wouldnt be as many strick mods here... every damn thing i post gets edited.. and i bet this one willl 2...
> yes i am going 2 hate on u... i like Penny 2 but i dont go out liking the freaking suns.
> Uhg i hate these people...


It looks to me like this thread wasn't edited, T1Mac, and some good give and take basketball discussion happened. So I guess "every damn thing you post" isn't edited.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*FAKE FANS*

Don't ya just hate those fake fans?:yes:


----------

